# You make the call.



## ronlane (Apr 30, 2022)

Safe or out?


----------



## Warhorse (Apr 30, 2022)

Great action shot!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Apr 30, 2022)

-

Very intense moment!


----------



## John 2 (Apr 30, 2022)

Perfect timing.  Great capture.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 30, 2022)

Very good action shot.....


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 30, 2022)

I can't tell. Couldn't you get a better angle on the shot? 😁


----------



## ronlane (Apr 30, 2022)

Warhorse said:


> Great action shot!



Thank you.



NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> Very intense moment!



Yes, it was. It was towards the end of a 1 run game.



John 2 said:


> Perfect timing.  Great capture.



Thank you.



Jeff15 said:


> Very good action shot.....



Thank you.



smoke665 said:


> I can't tell. Couldn't you get a better angle on the shot? 😁



I couldn't tell either. I was in the wrong photo well all night it seems.

I'll post what the call was soon.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 30, 2022)

I am going to say, based on the amount of dirt in the air in front of the runner, and how far down his body the tag is being applied, that he was safe.


----------



## smoke665 (May 1, 2022)

ronlane said:


> I couldn't tell either. I was in the wrong photo well all night it seems.
> 
> I'll post what the call was soon.



I was joking of course, it's a great shot. Perfectly timed and executed.


----------



## ronlane (May 1, 2022)

@smoke665, I know you were and thanks. It honestly seemed like I was in the wrong photo well all night. Houston Astro's player Jose Altuve was playing in a rehab assignment and I wasn't able to get to the first base photo well in time to shoot him at bat.


----------



## slat (May 1, 2022)

Great shot.


----------



## SquarePeg (May 1, 2022)

And the runner was???


----------



## ronlane (May 1, 2022)

Sharon, check over here.    And he was......... Answer to the "You make the call" thread.


----------



## jeffashman (May 3, 2022)

Wonderful action shot! Safe, of course!


----------



## Space Face (May 4, 2022)

Perfectly timed.


----------



## otherprof (May 4, 2022)

ronlane said:


> Safe or out?
> 
> View attachment 255853


Very nice!


----------

